# Family belittling your problems



## lomofirefly (Sep 4, 2013)

So yesterday my mother asks me if I want to go with her and my aunt shopping immediatly I said no A. I don't want to ruin there good time with my anxiety and B. I just don't want to hang out with them.

Well she turns on me, tells me that I am not spending my day at the computer, tells me that my social anxiety is all caused by me and we all have problems but getting anxious while going out and about is just crazy and i'm crazy.

Made me feel like ****.....like I know I have issues but hell being called crazy by your own mom just because I don't want to go shopping? :afr


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

I know how you feel, I've been told my family members to "just get out of my shell", stop being shy, go out and meet people. They don't understand anxiety and what it's like, sorry you were called crazy, especially by your mom. Have you tried explaining how you feel but she just keeps thinking it's nothing?


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't they all? Doesn't society? It's practically normal to not meet a caring person.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I thinking. Almost every single person I've ever met who had mental health problems, had that particular problem; their family not understanding or not being supportive.


----------



## lomofirefly (Sep 4, 2013)

jasiony said:


> I know how you feel, I've been told my family members to "just get out of my shell", stop being shy, go out and meet people. They don't understand anxiety and what it's like, sorry you were called crazy, especially by your mom. Have you tried explaining how you feel but she just keeps thinking it's nothing?


She told me and I quote "we all have problems your no different from anyone else" she doesn't understand, I think she does care in her own way but can't seem to grasp the initial feeling of terror or panic I get at simply the thought of going long distances with her or anyone especially without a buffer.


----------

